# Alpine EQ 3342 parts help needed



## dranesco (Aug 12, 2016)

Well, managed to get my hands on a 2nd Alpine EQ 3342, which was not working.
After recapping all boards, and changing all the transistors as well, got it in working order 
However, while playing, I am getting very low hardly detectable fluctuations in the volume produced by the equalizer to the amps. I have measured the outputs, and are getting very low peaks and lows ±0.2V. Input voltage to the 3342 is a steady 13.8V.
Have traced the fluctuation to the DC converter stage, and culprit is 2 transformers which both look a bit smoked underneath. I have attached pictures with the transformers circled.
I have searched high and low on the internet without being able to find replacements.
Anybody have any clue where I could get replacements?
Thanks


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Try here...Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


----------



## dranesco (Aug 12, 2016)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Try here...Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


Thanks, will email them.


----------

